# Willing To Pay More For Gas By Not Buying Russian Oil?



## Chet (Mar 5, 2022)

I won't like it but I am. It's $4.09 nearby but I'll pay more if I have to put the squeeze on Putin.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 5, 2022)

Same.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 5, 2022)

To help the people of Ukraine, we have no choice.  
I feel stop buying oil from Russia.
All proceeds fund the Russia war.
Stop buying merchandise from China.
Open ANWAR (offshore drilling) and  the keystone Xl pipeline.
The WORLD must do whatever we can to help the Ukraine people!


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 5, 2022)

Chet said:


> I won't like it but I am. It's $4.09 nearby but I'll pay more if I have to put the squeeze on Putin.


How high are you willing to go? $7, $9? But that is just for gas.

It's not just the US/Russia economies. It's actually a global economy where reduced production or shortages due to sanctions will reverberate. Many products are made from oil. Here in the US housing prices are already on steroids. Sanctions on Russian oil will push things like roofs for new housing and repairs on existing ones up and up.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 5, 2022)

And to think that the US was the world's top oil producer in late 2019 .....


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Mar 5, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> And to think that the US was the world's top oil producer in late 2019 .....


Still is.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 5, 2022)

Harry Le Hermit said:


> Still is.


Not so  ....    and like the "Electric" car guy,  Elon Musk  sezs  ...  start the oil fields pumping  again.  

_"Hate to say it, but we need to increase oil & gas output immediately. Extraordinary times demand extraordinary measures," Musk tweeted on Friday.
"Obviously, this would negatively affect Tesla, but sustainable energy solutions simply cannot react instantaneously to make up for Russian oil & gas exports," he added._

https://sports.yahoo.com/elon-musk-us-needs-increase-144301173.html


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 5, 2022)

It is not in the oil companies' best interest to ramp up production. Their investors don't want that. Production is still at 2019 levels and they like it that way. More revenue and more profit!

“Oil and gas companies do not want to drill more,” said Pavel Molchanov, an analyst at Raymond James. “They are under pressure from the financial community to pay more dividends, to do more share buybacks instead of the proverbial ‘drill baby drill,’ which is the way they would have done things 10 years ago. Corporate strategy has fundamentally changed.”

https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/02/energy/us-oil-production/index.html


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Mar 5, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> Not so


https://www.eia.gov/energyexplained/oil-and-petroleum-products/where-our-oil-comes-from.php



> The United States is one of the largest crude oil producers
> 
> The United States became the world’s top crude oil producer in 2018 and maintained the lead position in 2019 and 2020. U.S. oil refineries obtain crude oil produced in the United States and in other countries. Different types of companies supply crude oil to the world market.


The official tally for 2021 is not out, but should indicate the U.S. with a 1MBPD lead over Russia and Saudi Arabia.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 5, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> It is not in the oil companies' best interest to ramp up production. Their investors don't want that. Production is still at 2019 levels and they like it that way. More revenue and more profit!
> 
> “Oil and gas companies do not want to drill more,” said Pavel Molchanov, an analyst at Raymond James. “They are under pressure from the financial community to pay more dividends, to do more share buybacks instead of the proverbial ‘drill baby drill,’ which is the way they would have done things 10 years ago. Corporate strategy has fundamentally changed.”
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/02/energy/us-oil-production/index.html



That was talked,  but US drilling was already increasing prior to the invasion per a commodities analysis dated eight days ago.

https://www.reuters.com/markets/commodities/us-oil-drilling-rises-response-higher-prices-2022-02-25/


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 5, 2022)

I don't know where the gasoline comes from here actually.  So I can't say anything about that.  I haven't bought it since before this war started by Putin.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 5, 2022)

Gas prices will likely continue to go up, until this Russian/Ukraine conflict is settled.  Europe, especially will see the largest impact, unless there is a sizeable increase in availability from the Middle East.  

In the U.S., prices may become the highest since hurricane Katrina hit the Gulf Coast in 2005.   The national average is already approaching $4/gal, and may go up to $5/gal.  High tax States, like California, may see 7 or 8 dollars/gal.  

Workers who live in the suburbs, and have to drive to/from work daily will be impacted the most. 

Everyone, however, will feel the effects of rising costs on nearly everything....as delivery charges, etc., will increase.  

Bottom line....this will be a good "reminder" to our leaders that this nation needs to take more steps towards making us less reliant on foreign imports.  There is No reason why the U.S. needs to import fuels.


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 5, 2022)

This won't sit well with everyone, but yes, we are willing to pay higher gas prices because we have two small, 4-cylinder vehicles that are relatively fuel efficient.  If there were cars available at a decent price right now I would drive an electric car.

We live in an area where Soccer Moms with 2 kids drive huge SUVs that require $100 a pop to fill them up.  They are feeling the pinch more than anyone, and I doubt they are happy.


----------



## RFW (Mar 5, 2022)

I went to the hospital the same time as Russia decided to be naughty again. Didn't really keep up with the news. Saw gas prices on the way home a week later and I was shocked.


----------



## chic (Mar 6, 2022)

My fuel bill is double what it was in December. My income is not. 

Gasoline prices have risen almost a dollar in the past week. I can't afford this whatever I may feel or whomever I wish to support. It's just a fact.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 6, 2022)

Australians would love to be paying US prices for petrol. Currently hovering around A$2 PER LITRE.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 6, 2022)

Here in the UK, you can double the value of a car by filling the tank with fuel.  Fuel costs in the UK are probably about the highest in the western world.   There are vast reserves of oil under the North sea, but the 'tree huggers'  want all the oil extraction stopped.   Scotland is nearly self sufficient in 'renewable'  electricity generation, but has a relatively small population.  On the other hand, there is a high reliance on private transport and it will be years before adequate electric vehicle charging is installed.  Best to keep oil production going till there's a viable alternative.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 6, 2022)

I just did the calculation converting $A to $US and litres to gallons and it seems we are paying about $6.50 per gallon for E10 petrol. If Americans are paying $4/gal you are very lucky.


----------



## old medic (Mar 6, 2022)

Only cost me $12.50 to fill up yesterday... but did have about 1/2 tank... Told the wife we needed to get the tent camping gear back out.
40 vs 10 MPG pulling the camper....


----------



## oldman (Mar 6, 2022)

I am willing to pay the price to put the squeeze on Russia, but the U.S. needs to stop buying Russian oil and not by Iranian oil, either. If our government wasn't so ignorant, we could produce enough to supply our own needs. 

My main concern is not to have gas lines again. I will pay the high price, but I want gas to be readily available.


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 6, 2022)

Chet said:


> Willing To Pay More For Gas By Not Buying Russian Oil?


A little, but not much.  And we should not have too.

I am skeptical that our oil embargos will have much real effect on Russia's exports, not longer term anyway.  The Chinese buy lots of oil from Russia and will be happy to buy more.  Oil is a very fungible product, if China buys more from Russia they will buy less from other sources.  Result will be a bit of jockeying of the markets, but no big impact.  Just my non-expert opinion.

So short-term our prices may go up due to the "jockeying" and speculators, but long term probably not much.  And the impact on Russia will not be great.


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 6, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> If Americans are paying $4/gal you are very lucky.


I am sure that's true, but it doesn't feel that way.


----------



## chic (Mar 6, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I am sure that's true, but it doesn't feel that way.


No it doesn't. We're having as hard a time as everyone else.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 6, 2022)

These fuel prices will contribute, substantially, to a rising Inflation number.  Last year, the "official" rate was about 7.5%, but I expect 2022 to show a rate of at least 10%...possibly more.  Higher fuel costs will cause price increases on virtually Every consumer product/purchase.  Grocery prices on many items have gone up between 10% and 30% over the past year, and they are probably going to increase that much, or more, this year.    

These rising fuel costs, coupled with ongoing shortages of many consumer items....new vehicles, etc., and soaring real estate/rental prices, etc., will likely result in many of us taking another substantial "pay cut" in 2022.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 6, 2022)

The Permian  Basin  (Texas- New Mexico border region)  is the source of 40%  of the United States production.  
The 2022 chart below  shows the figure  through  January for permits   issued .....   
Production  start-up  takes time.

Fact:  Thousands in  Texas  were  displaced from their jobs the end of 2019 - 20
Everyone was going to  'Go Green'  ...   and drive electric cars  ....  So this is where we are.


----------



## Chet (Mar 6, 2022)

I remember long lines for gas in the Carter era so I'm trying to keep the tank topped off as often as I can. Prices vary. Today I payed $4.29 and if I drove another mile it was $4.09.


----------



## David777 (Mar 6, 2022)

Here in California gas prices are always highest.  Just added 12 gallons of regular at $5.20/gallon, or about $63.  Fortunately, I don't need to drive much in the near term but many other working people that drive either due to a long commute or commercial vehicle driving will be painfully slammed.  And everyone will be hit by the rise of prices due to transportation costs of goods.  Time to cut back and hunker down.  The only ones that won't have issues are the !@#$ real estate and financial corps and their armies of speculators that have been driving up housing and rental housing costs skewering all the rest of us.


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 6, 2022)

David777 said:


> Just added 12 gallons of regular at $5.20/gallon, or about $63.


I remember the shock of having to pay over $5 to fill my car... long ago.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 6, 2022)

I gassed up yesterday at $3.39/Gal.  I checked Gas Buddy a few minutes ago, and that same station is up to $3.59 today...a 20 cent increase overnight.  I fully expect to see $4/gal. within the next week, or two.  

We normally don't drive much, but with these rising prices, we will try to limit our "store" runs, even further, and will NOT be running to the grocery store for a jug of milk....


----------



## carouselsilver (Mar 6, 2022)

This is reminding me of the 1940s, where people had to ration gasoline.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 6, 2022)

Just read that Russian oil is going $20.00 per barrel under what it was selling pre-invasion.  Might be a smart move to buy it up low now so they won't have as much in reserve.  Any future drilling and refining they do is going to cost wildly more than before the invasion.  Most of their refinery tech comes from Europe so as things fail, they won't be able to repair or replace the machinery.


----------



## Tom 86 (Mar 6, 2022)

There was an article this morning on my local TV about used cars. (I'm looking for a used Prius) They showed how all the used cars have gone up in price.  You use to get a good 2015 for around $12,000.00  Now it's selling for $22,000.00  Same car. 

  It said dealers are having a hard time getting used cars since they can't even get new cars to sell because of chip shortages. I looked for a used Prius.  The only ones available had over 300,000 miles on them & they sold for $15,000.00 the year 2007

 New Prius's are going for $35,000.00 & up if you got the cash.


----------



## Knight (Mar 6, 2022)

Like dseag2 we have a fuel efficient car. Don't drive very much so there is no impact on us. 

Here in Southern Nevada


                        Regular     Premium
Current Avg.    $4.420    $4.772
Yesterday Avg.    $4.295    $4.654
Week Ago Avg.    $4.002    $4.425
Month Ago Avg.    $3.848    $4.281


----------



## Shero (Mar 6, 2022)

I am willing to pay more for anything if by doing so, it will help Ukraine.

I have visited Russia and I love the country, the people and the history.

Most Russians do not want Putin there, and it is very sad they have to suffer because of him.


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 6, 2022)

Tom 86 said:


> There was an article this morning on my local TV about used cars. (I'm looking for a used Prius) They showed how all the used cars have gone up in price.  You use to get a good 2015 for around $12,000.00  Now it's selling for $22,000.00  Same car.
> 
> It said dealers are having a hard time getting used cars since they can't even get new cars to sell because of chip shortages. I looked for a used Prius.  The only ones available had over 300,000 miles on them & they sold for $15,000.00 the year 2007
> 
> New Prius's are going for $35,000.00 & up if you got the cash.


Yep.  Used cars have increased in price over 30%.  This started with the microchip shortage from China that kept new cars sitting in ports.  New cars today are rolling "computers" that require microchips.  

I wish I could sell my 2017 car right now and see a profit but I need it for local trips so I'm just putting money into maintaining it.  When our lease comes up on our '20 Mazda CX-30 in 2023 we will probably buy it because the negotiated residual will be probably be much lower than what they are selling for now.  That's what I did with my '17 Audi A4.  I had very low miles on it when the lease was up so my residual to buy it was much lower than market price.  I haven't been sorry.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 7, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> How high are you willing to go? $7, $9? But that is just for gas.
> 
> It's not just the US/Russia economies. It's actually a global economy where reduced production or shortages due to sanctions will reverberate. Many products are made from oil. Here in the US housing prices are already on steroids. Sanctions on Russian oil will push things like roofs for new housing and repairs on existing ones up and up.


Nosy Bee 54 has a point. If we don't buy relatively cheap Russian oil, we are going to have to get it from much more expensive sources. We live in an age of a super integrated economy. You can't up the price of a component with upsetting the apple cart. And it's going to affect us in ways we haven't even thought of. I don't think it's a question of our willingness to aid Ukraine. The price of oil has nothing to do with our "willingness", but the dictates of our economy. We are going to have to pay whatever.


----------



## Jules (Mar 7, 2022)

You wouldn’t know there was an issue with the price of gas by the lineups in the drive thru of the fast food places.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2022)

_The FTSE 100 plunged 2.4 per cent to hit a five-month low today as oil surged to $140 a barrel amid a possible ban on crude imports from Russia - before paring back most of its losses by the close of trading.   

Miners and oil shares were among the few trading in positive territory, while travel and leisure stocks took the brunt of the market rout - with British Airways owner IAG down more than 7% in early trading. 

Shares rallied throughout the afternoon - boosted by oil majors Shell and BP - to end the day 0.18% lower at 6,989.54. Meanwhile, the FTSE 250 was down 0.91% at 19,210.45.

Global oil prices are at their highest level for 14 years, after US Secretary of State Antony Blinken said Joe Biden's administration was speaking with its European allies about the possibility of freezing out Russia, the world's second biggest supplier.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...nges-2-4-cent-oil-price-soars-140-barrel.html_


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 7, 2022)

So, now folks will be lining up to get into an electric car.  Hre in the United States, the power grid isn't even capable of handling a few hot or cold months most years. How's it going to charge 100s of millions of cars?


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 7, 2022)

No use complaining about the high price of gasoline.  Just be happy that there is gas to put in your vehicle.  All you seniors should remember back in the early 80s (ya, I know that was 40 years ago) when in the US vehicles were lined up for blocks just to get fuel.  Some gas stations ran out.  There were stories of gun violence against some folks that tried to jump the lineup.  So, I'm saying it's not bad now however, who knows about the future?  Happy Motoring!


----------



## chic (Mar 7, 2022)

I had to pay $4.09. And that was fairly low from other gas stations I could see. My friend on the coast says she's paying $5. & $5.& per gal. This is going to seriously hurt because I drive daily.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 7, 2022)

I'm amazed at the news that we have been buying oil from Russia....that just doesn't make good sense.  It appears that there has been a decline in U.S. production, in the past couple of years, due to "environmental" concerns, etc.  However, we should be questioning which is more "toxic"....pollution, or supporting a dictator?

I expect a "review" of our governments positions on fossil fuels in the very near future.....that IF those Clowns in Washington can start learning to work together for the nations good....probably wishful thinking.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 7, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> So, now folks will be lining up to get into an electric car.  Hre in the United States, the power grid isn't even capable of handling a few hot or cold months most years. How's it going to charge 100s of millions of cars?


I don't know people not exactly buying cars now with financial ease. Auto loans reaching record levels. Even with high gas it's still cheaper to pay for that than a new electric car. And yes the grid is not capable which has been proven in places like California during heat waves and fire season where entire grids or turned off or in places like Texas after the big freeze. Throw in natural disasters electric grids and availability aren't there for total reliance.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 7, 2022)

Chet said:


> I won't like it but I am. It's $4.09 nearby but I'll pay more if I have to put the squeeze on Putin.


I'm willing to pay more, but I think Europe is much more dependent on Russian oil than we are.  If I'm not mistaken, we get a lot of our oil from Canada.    And we still are big producers and exporters here in the US.  Was listening to his show about it on the radio this morning, click Listen in the link if you are interested in hearing the podcast.
https://www.wnycstudios.org/podcast...ce-russia-complicates-putins-invasion-ukraine


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 7, 2022)

Gaer said:


> To help the people of Ukraine, we have no choice.
> I feel stop buying oil from Russia.
> All proceeds fund the Russia war.
> Stop buying merchandise from China.
> ...


Amen!


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 7, 2022)

All the energy boycott talk based on emotions will certainly cause substantial pain on many levels. There is hope that the rubble rousers and louder voices will not get their way. True leaders will be the ones with cooler heads.

"But Dutch Prime Minister Mark Rutte warned forcing a boycott now would have "enormous consequences".

And in Germany, Chancellor Olaf Scholz cautioned against banning Russian oil and gas."

The UK gets less than 5% of its gas from Russia - but for EU countries the figure is about 40%.

Mr Rutte told the news conference the *change would have to be "diligent and not overnight",* combined with a faster uptake of renewable energy.

An immediate change would "basically undermine supply chains the world over, particularly in Europe," he said, adding: "It would also have an impact on Ukraine itself."

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-60642926


----------



## Pepper (Mar 7, 2022)

That says it all @Nosy Bee-54.  We're all complicit.  In everything.
No one gets outta here unscathed.


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 7, 2022)

www.kendrickoil.com/what-does-the-law-say-about-using-off-road-diesel-on-public-roads/

https://talk.newagtalk.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=149913&DisplayType=nested

1. DOT checks on the Interstates focusing on red diesel fuel violations will more than likely start to increase.

2.  Gas cans, plastic hoses, manual suction pumps, fish tank pumps with portable AC power supplies and slammers to remove locking gas caps will be flying off the shelves in short order.

3. Combination and key locking gas caps will be scarce as hens teeth as well.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 8, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> www.kendrickoil.com/what-does-the-law-say-about-using-off-road-diesel-on-public-roads/
> 
> https://talk.newagtalk.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=149913&DisplayType=nested
> 
> ...


I remember locking gas caps from the first energy crisis of the 1970s. Many don't realize that's when the external cap cover and interior release came from.  I still might have one in a sealed pack. Like many other things by the time they're readily available their need is gone.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 8, 2022)

As these fuel prices continue to rise, so too does the probability of vehicles being "raided" for their fuel.  Anyone who has to park their vehicles outdoors overnight may find themselves targeted.  The theft of catalytic converters has risen sharply in the past couple of years, and I suspect fuel thefts will soon be an issue in many of the cities.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 8, 2022)

Don M. said:


> As these fuel prices continue to rise, so too does the probability of vehicles being "raided" for their fuel.  Anyone who has to park their vehicles outdoors overnight may find themselves targeted.  The theft of catalytic converters has risen sharply in the past couple of years, and I suspect fuel thefts will soon be an issue in many of the cities.


I already saw a story somewhere in the news about people using a battery powered drill to steal gas. Simple task when you don't care about putting a hole in someones gas tank.  Time to break out the old came cams and at least hope for a clear shot of the perp.


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 8, 2022)

Shero said:


> I am willing to pay more for anything if by doing so, it will help Ukraine.
> 
> I have visited Russia and I love the country, the people and the history.
> 
> Most Russians do not want Putin there, and it is very sad they have to suffer because of him.


Late to the party here, but I completely agree re: Ukraine.  Also, we visited Saint Petersburg in 2013 and loved it.  We saw a wedding reception on the street that was just amazing.  It is a great country, the people are wonderful and it is a shame that Putin has no regard for them.


----------



## todalake (Mar 9, 2022)

Gas stations taking advantage now.   Raising price of gas even tho gas in storage tanks were purchased at lower earlier rate.   Know of station that raised gas 27 cents in one day without refilling storage tank.

Oil companies have thousands maybe millions  gallons of oil and gas in storage that was produced when oil was under $100/barrel.   They are selling that at current prices but when oil and gas prices go down they will sell it at previous price not the lower current rate.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 9, 2022)

todalake said:


> Gas stations taking advantage now.   Raising price of gas even tho gas in storage tanks were purchased at lower earlier rate.   Know of station that raised gas 27 cents in one day without refilling storage tank.


The stations here do that in order to have the necessary cash in hand to pay for the next, higher-priced, delivery.


----------



## todalake (Mar 9, 2022)

So,  the station will lower the prices *immediately* when delivery price come down?    I will bet they will argue that oil in storage was higher and maintain the price.

Never knew stations kept thousands of dollars in cash on hand to pay for delivery.


----------



## Jace (Mar 9, 2022)

This might be a little "off subject"...but somewhat relevant
I have a question...that been "bugging me"...
"At one point in time"....some time ago...can't remember just when.
But heard ...there were 5,000 oil drilling rigs in the Gulf of Mexico....
(*which really surprised me...didn't realize the Gulf was THAT large)
Whatever happened to all those? 

Maybe some folks from down that way..can  bring it up to date.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 10, 2022)

Jace said:


> This might be a little "off subject"...but somewhat relevant
> I have a question...that been "bugging me"...
> "At one point in time"....some time ago...can't remember just when.
> But heard ...there were 5,000 oil drilling rigs in the Gulf of Mexico....
> ...


The total of working offshore _oil_ and gas _rigs_ in the U.S. _Gulf of Mexico_ was 47 in the week of February 11, 2022.


----------



## Jace (Mar 10, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> The total of working offshore _oil_ and gas _rigs_ in the U.S. _Gulf of Mexico_ was 47 in the week of February 11, 2022.


Wow!?!    T Y for the post!


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 10, 2022)

Prolly was 48 before BP's "minor" DH incident.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 10, 2022)

I think it is all a sham, just to rise prices. Ship wrecks, Covid, weather, wars, political, riots, transportation, etc. There is more going on behind the scenes imo.

What is propaganda, what is truth?


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Mar 10, 2022)

Chet said:


> I won't like it but I am. It's $4.09 nearby but I'll pay more if I have to put the squeeze on Putin.




USA imports only about 7 to 8% of its oil from Russia.  It can easily increase the amount imported from Venezuela and the price would be considerably cheaper.  If the USA boycotts Russian oil it will increase its sales to China and will not lose anything.


----------



## J-Kat (Mar 10, 2022)

Since I’m retired and don’t go anywhere much the gas prices have not had a negative effect on me.  Now food prices is another story. .All these truckers driving across the country to “protest” need to hook a trailer full of goods that have been sitting on the docks in California and deliver them instead.  And, yes, I’m all for squeezing Putin and his cronies until they squeal.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 10, 2022)

Our entire economy is getting totally screwed up.  Between this pandemic, spotty shortages of almost everything, ridiculous housing and vehicle prices, and Now, this Russian stupidity, it's really hard to find any hint of "stability".  I will be very surprised if the inflation rate in 2022 stays below 10%.  History has a habit of repeating itself, and conditions are starting to look like a substantial Recession is an increasing possibility.


----------



## chic (Mar 11, 2022)

Gardenlover said:


> I think it is all a sham, just to rise prices. Ship wrecks, Covid, weather, wars, political, riots, transportation, etc. There is more going on behind the scenes imo.
> 
> What is propaganda, what is truth?


I agree. The way the entire world flipped the switch in a matter of days from "lock up the unvaccinated for life", to "I stand with the Ukraine" is just too fast and too much not to be suspicious. I think it's all because the peasants dared to revolt, ie. the Canadian truckers' strike, and they didn't know how to handle it except by manufacturing another crisis.

Why is every single thing a crisis now? Somebody wants it to be or profits by it. Maybe both.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Mar 11, 2022)

Buckle up.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 11, 2022)

chic said:


> Why is every single thing a crisis now? Somebody wants it to be or profits by it. Maybe both.


Why is every thing "Breaking News?"  I agree, too much, too much urgency.  We need urgency when it's urgent, which things rarely are.  IMO.


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 11, 2022)

I read this morning that the average SUV car owner is paying $120/month more than they did a year ago.  Yap!  Your right I'm glad I never followed the crowd in buying a SUV.  My Ford Focus gets me around just fine!


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 11, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> I read this morning that the average SUV car owner is paying $120/month more than they did a year ago.  Yap!  Your right I'm glad I never followed the crowd in buying a SUV.  My Ford Focus gets me around just fine!


Better yet, how about an Amish horse and buggy? Better for the environment I bet!


----------



## Pepper (Mar 11, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Better yet, how about an Amish horse and buggy? Better for the environment I bet!


Huh?  You ever step in it?


----------



## Gaer (Mar 11, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Better yet, how about an Amish horse and buggy? Better for the environment I bet!


I's feel comfortable with a horse and buggy but the hay will soon be out of range!  Gas could easily go to $10.00 a gallon.  Maybe bicycles?


----------



## Gaer (Mar 11, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Huh?  You ever step in it?


Shoveled  it and spread it all over my pasture!


----------



## Pepper (Mar 11, 2022)

How about a tricycle with a roof:


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 11, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Huh?  You ever step in it?


On sunny days when I go to the park for a walk, I'm always on the lookout to avoid stepping into a pile. There are two riding schools abutting the park.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 11, 2022)

Sounds nice where you live @Nosy Bee-54


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 11, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> I just did the calculation converting $A to $US and litres to gallons and it seems we are paying about $6.50 per gallon for E10 petrol. If Americans are paying $4/gal you are very lucky.


We're paying just under $6 here. It varies, though. In California, on my way home from San Fransisco yesterday I paid $5.99/gallon. Before I left Sacramento same day I paid $5.59/gallon. One grandson lives in a small town in central Texas and another lives in west Kansas. They're both paying around $4.50/gal right now.

Californians pay a gas-tax.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 11, 2022)

Included in the Australian price is an excise charged by the federal government and a GST (goods and services tax) of 10% which goes to the states. This is collected by the feds and allocated to the states according to a sharing agreement. GST replaces separate sales taxes that the states used to levy in earlier years.


----------



## chic (Mar 11, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> We're paying just under $6 here. It varies, though. In California, on my way home from San Fransisco yesterday I paid $5.99/gallon. Before I left Sacramento same day I paid $5.59/gallon. One grandson lives in a small town in central Texas and another lives in west Kansas. They're both paying around $4.50/gal right now.
> 
> Californians pay a gas-tax.


Is that for carbon emissions? 

Gas prices here rose another 10 cents per gal in 48 hours. We're inching up to $5. per gal. I saw almost NO one on the road today. Speed limits have increased on the highways and even on our exit ramps which shocked me at first. So I just drive very fast now. I am seeing a lot of law breakers, people running red lights, but I guess that is to be expected. I saw a neighbor receiving groceries by delivery. I guess she can't afford to or won't drive because of the high cost. That is so sad. Our weather is finally becoming springlike and people want to. get out and enjoy it


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 11, 2022)

chic said:


> Is that for carbon emissions?
> 
> Gas prices here rose another 10 cents per gal in 48 hours. We're inching up to $5. per gal. I saw almost NO one on the road today. Speed limits have increased on the highways and even on our exit ramps which shocked me at first. So I just drive very fast now. I am seeing a lot of law breakers, people running red lights, but I guess that is to be expected. I saw a neighbor receiving groceries by delivery. I guess she can't afford to or won't drive because of the high cost. That is so sad. Our weather is finally becoming springlike and people want to. get out and enjoy it


It's actually a twin-tax, literally doubled about 8 or 10 years ago. Part is for roads and the new part for air pollution....so they say.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 11, 2022)

Who knows where the gas comes from? Seriously, does somebody know? Gas pumps here don't have labels specifying a main source or saying "Imported from..."

I've never felt particularly willing to pay more for fuel, but if I gotta use my car, I pay whatever they charge.


----------



## mrstime (Mar 11, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> I just did the calculation converting $A to $US and litres to gallons and it seems we are paying about $6.50 per gallon for E10 petrol. If Americans are paying $4/gal you are very lucky.


Here in B.C. we are paying about $7.50 per gallon, and it keeps going up. As long as we are not taking any Russian gas we will pay what ever we need to. Our town is small, so we don't use a lot of gas anyway,  at least not until yard sale season.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 11, 2022)

$4.29 is the cheapest in my city according to Gasbuddy.com

Yes, I would pay more to cut off Putin.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 11, 2022)

chic said:


> Is that for carbon emissions?
> 
> Gas prices here rose another 10 cents per gal in 48 hours. We're inching up to $5. per gal. *I saw almost NO one on the road today.* Speed limits have increased on the highways and even on our exit ramps which shocked me at first. So I just drive very fast now. I am seeing a lot of law breakers, people running red lights, but I guess that is to be expected. I saw a neighbor receiving groceries by delivery. I guess she can't afford to or won't drive because of the high cost. That is so sad. Our weather is finally becoming springlike and people want to. get out and enjoy it


You must live in a rural area. I have seen no change in traffic. This morning I left for the gym before 9:00. I wanted to get my workout done before the forecasted bad weather hit. I live very close to 3 schools (elementary, middle and high). There's been no change in the density of cars in the parking lots.

On the way, I passed a McDonalds with cars lined up for Drive Thru service (think Egg McMuffins). It's always that way. Going about another half a mile is an IHOP and the parking lot was also busy. I guess people see no need to cut back on fluffy pancakes, scramble eggs and sausage. No need to worry about gas prices when prepared food taste so good.

ETA: On the day that Biden announced the gas ban, at Costco the lines to the pumps were like 12 deep. But on the way home passing regular gas stations nothing seemed out of the ordinary. One or two drivers pumping. No panic. I guess Costco members wanted to save 25 cents a gallon before the price went up.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 11, 2022)

Driving fast wastes gas. You get better mileage at 55 than at 60 and above.

 We need to carpool! Even just 2 neighbors going for groceries in the same car.

Home delivery costs will rise as gas prices rise.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 11, 2022)

Americans don't like to carpool @RadishRose


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 11, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Americans don't like to carpool @RadishRose


Sez you.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Mar 11, 2022)

What would really be nice, is if the oil companies used a little of the $174 billion in profits they made last year (top 12) to ease the impact on us, the people who support them. Not only by purchasing their product, but by actually subsidizing them as taxpayers. Instead they just gouge a little harder. Why? Because the can. They bought their legislators fair and square.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 11, 2022)

CBS Evening News

Uber will add a temporary surcharge of 45 or 55 cents per ride as gas prices nationwide hit a new record high. Gas is averaging $4.33 a gallon, up by almost 50 cents since last week.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 11, 2022)

Gaer said:


> To help the people of Ukraine, we have no choice.
> I feel stop buying oil from Russia.
> All proceeds fund the Russia war.
> Stop buying merchandise from China.
> ...


I agree completely!  Well said.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 11, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> What would really be nice, is if the oil companies used a little of the $174 billion in profits they made last year (top 12) to ease the impact on us, the people who support them. Not only by purchasing their product, but by actually subsidizing them as taxpayers. Instead they just gouge a little harder. Why? Because the can. They bought their legislators fair and square.


true, but NEVER happen.  Didn't Exxon have a one TRILLION dollar deal with Putin going?  As if they care a single jot about anything, but money.

You know, companies can make incredible amounts of money and still be honorable corporate citizens. 


By the time he was 45, Ben Franklin had become today's equivalent of a millionaire. He decided that he made enough money and consciously decided to devote the rest of his life to public service. He can't be the only person who also has those kinds of feelings. Somehow we have to put our humanity back into the business world. Endless, mindless greed simply can't be the only way we do business.

If we could only just stop, pause, think and try to cooperate a bit and not just be caught in this vicious rat race of competition.

Hopefully this war will draw to a close soon and a bunch of people will be spared crying their eyes out at funerals. I saw a mother clutching her baby, that she saved from a bombed building and she was just screaming and crying. It was horrific.

Why can't people just stop?  Just try to stop?


----------



## kburra (Mar 11, 2022)

Petrol/Gas prices,just pay it,it`s only money!


----------



## chic (Mar 12, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> You must live in a rural area. I have seen no change in traffic. This morning I left for the gym before 9:00. I wanted to get my workout done before the forecasted bad weather hit. I live very close to 3 schools (elementary, middle and high). There's been no change in the density of cars in the parking lots.
> 
> On the way, I passed a McDonalds with cars lined up for Drive Thru service (think Egg McMuffins). It's always that way. Going about another half a mile is an IHOP and the parking lot was also busy. I guess people see no need to cut back on fluffy pancakes, scramble eggs and sausage. No need to worry about gas prices when prepared food taste so good.
> 
> ETA: On the day that Biden announced the gas ban, at Costco the lines to the pumps were like 12 deep. But on the way home passing regular gas stations nothing seemed out of the ordinary. One or two drivers pumping. No panic. I guess Costco members wanted to save 25 cents a gallon before the price went up.


No. I live in suburbia and everyone is complaining about the very high cost of gas. All the roads including highways are far more empty. There are people parked at businesses but probably for work. Or medical appointments? 

The roads here are as almost as empty as they were in the early days of the pandemic. I'm not panicking. I'm working extra now to afford the gas cuz I'm not sacrificing any more of my life. I just drive faster now and get where I'm going more quickly. With higher speed limits, I'm able to do that.


----------



## chic (Mar 12, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Driving fast wastes gas. You get better mileage at 55 than at 60 and above.
> 
> We need to carpool! Even just 2 neighbors going for groceries in the same car.
> 
> Home delivery costs will rise as gas prices rise.


I've heard that about driving slower saving gas, but so far flying down the highway is helping me because a 20 min. trip takes 5 mins so I don't need to buy gas so frequently. I will watch and see how this goes.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 12, 2022)

chic said:


> I've heard that about driving slower saving gas, but so far flying down the highway is helping me because a 20 min. trip takes 5 mins so I don't need to buy gas so frequently. I will watch and see how this goes.


I understand. Please be careful.


----------



## chic (Mar 12, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I understand. Please be careful.


Thanks I do. Please pray for me anyway.


----------



## todalake (Mar 13, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> What would really be npce, is if the oil companies used a little of the $174 billion in profits they made last year (top 12) to ease the impact on us, the people who support them. Not only by purchasing their product, but by actually subsidizing them as taxpayers. Instead they just gouge a little harder. Why? Because the can. They bought their legislators fair and square.


What do you think they do with billions in profit?  Some back to owners in form of dividends,  some for future investments/expansion,  and some in bonus, and some saved for future downturns.  Some of the profits could of come from the global market.   Not all made from American consumers.  Probably the biggest issue I have is top management bonuses and pay compared to the workers.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Mar 13, 2022)

I understand how business works,and I agree with you on management compensation, but the big oil company's have needed to be broken up for years. They get a slap on the wrist occasionally for price fixing, and such, but as long as our representatives are standing there with their hands out, we the public will continue to get screwed.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 13, 2022)

Even with substantial billions in profits, the oil companies still insist that they need subsidies to the tune of $14 billion in federal and $5 billion at the state level annually.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 13, 2022)

They do need subsidies @Nosy Bee-54 for their shareholders and themselves.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 14, 2022)

Reopen the Keystone pipeline and you won’t have to worry about Russian oil.


----------



## todalake (Mar 14, 2022)

CarolfromTX said:


> Reopen the Keystone pipeline and you won’t have to worry about Russian oil.


Nope, Keystone pipeline was never completed and still years away anyway.   All the oil was not destined for USA anyway.   Remember this is Canadian Tar Oil.

https://www.fox43.com/article/news/...fuel/521-e3a32728-2b3f-49cc-bfb3-5dac10aad18c


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 14, 2022)

My lawn service just added a 4% gas surcharge. Uber and Uber Eats have also added a surcharge. Can’t say I blame them.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 14, 2022)

CarolfromTX said:


> Reopen the Keystone pipeline and you won’t have to worry about Russian oil.


I hear this so often but there needs to be global thinking instead of tunnel vision thinking.

"Most of Russia's oil goes to Europe and Asia. *But the key here is to think about the oil supply globally, rather than the US specifically.* The commodities world is a heavily interconnected one, and oil is priced through a global market. So what happens in one area of the world can affect another."

But remember that oil is bought and shipped around the world through a global commodities market. So in that sense it doesn't really matter who specifically is getting crunched by the loss of Russian oil, because lower supply affects those global prices no matter what. *And as we know from Econ 101, when there's less supply of an item in demand, prices rise.*

https://www.cnn.com/2022/03/12/energy/us-gas-prices-russia-oil/index.html

Why is it that some refuse to see how the world of a global economy works?


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 15, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> I hear this so often but there needs to be global thinking instead of tunnel vision thinking.
> 
> "Most of Russia's oil goes to Europe and Asia. *But the key here is to think about the oil supply globally, rather than the US specifically.* The commodities world is a heavily interconnected one, and oil is priced through a global market. So what happens in one area of the world can affect another."
> 
> ...


This all might be true, but, where are all the gas stations that have hung the hung out sign's... "no gas"? It seems like there is an abundance of fuel even at these ridiculous prices. 
Sorry, but, until I see those signs at gas stations,  I'll have to go with corporate greed.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 15, 2022)

Corporate greed? So two years ago, when gas was $2 a gallon, there was’t corporate greed, but now there is? I know its a complicated issue, but just blaming corporate greed or Putin or Covid doesn’t ring true for me. We need energy independence.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 15, 2022)

CarolfromTX said:


> Corporate greed? So two years ago, when gas was $2 a gallon, there was’t corporate greed, but now there is? I know its a complicated issue, but just blaming corporate greed or Putin or Covid doesn’t ring true for me. We need energy independence.


I believe it was corporate greed 2 years ago also. and for many years before.
From the 50's to the 1974, crude oil hovered between $20 and $30 a barrel, and gas cost between .27 and .39 cents a gallon.
In March 1974, the top price of a barrel of crude jumped to $60. and the average price of gas was .53 cents.
In April 1980, the top price of crude was $1.38.37 and yet the average price of gas was $1.19
In September 1990, the top price of crude was $84.47 yet although the crude price dropped, the average price at the pump was $1.24
Moving on... in Jan. 2009 the price of crude was $56.02 and average gas was $1.18
Leaping to Jan. 2016, price of crude is $40.28 and average gas was $1.88
April of 2020, crude is at $20.86 and now average gas is $2.45 
And on and on it goes. Looking back, I'd say the greed took off in March of 1974. 
I'll stick to my statement. When there is a true shortage of gasoline, then they can justify huge price increases. Not until.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 15, 2022)

IMO corporate greed is just another way of saying supply and demand.

When supply exceeds demand, prices drop.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 15, 2022)

It appears that there is ample crude oil production in the U.S., even Without Russian imports.  Here's some historical charts showing production, and prices, etc., over the past 35 years.  

https://www.macrotrends.net/2562/us-crude-oil-production-historical-chart

These numbers tend to reinforce the "theory" that there is some corporate and government "manipulation" going on.


----------



## chic (Mar 15, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> IMO corporate greed is just another way of saying supply and demand.
> 
> When supply exceeds demand, prices drop.


Prices were even higher again today, but unlike last Friday the road was crowded with cars today. People have to get to work and warm weather is coming so people will want to travel. IDK.


----------



## chic (Mar 15, 2022)

Don M. said:


> It appears that there is ample crude oil production in the U.S., even Without Russian imports.  Here's some historical charts showing production, and prices, etc., over the past 35 years.
> 
> https://www.macrotrends.net/2562/us-crude-oil-production-historical-chart
> 
> These numbers tend to reinforce the "theory" that there is some corporate and government "manipulation" going on.


What I figured. And so many others too.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 15, 2022)

chic said:


> Prices were even higher again today, but unlike last Friday the road was crowded with cars today. People have to get to work and warm weather is coming so people will want to travel. IDK.


I'm sure there has been some change in behavior, but I haven't noticed any dramatic changes in my area.

I haven't noticed an increase in foot traffic or a decrease in people driving alone.

I notice that people in the grocery stores are still making minor purchases as opposed to stocking up to make the trip count.

I doubt that much will change until Americans begin to run out of room on their credit cards.

Hopefully, this will be a short-lived blip until the uncertainty of war is factored into the market.


----------



## ElCastor (Mar 15, 2022)

Sigh. From a non-partisan source, ABC news, one year ago, here is the real reason for the current gas price rise and domestic fuel shortage:

"March 23, 202"
"BILLINGS, Mont. -- President Joe Biden          shut down oil and gas lease sales from the nation’s vast public lands and waters in his first days in office, citing worries about climate change. Now his administration has to figure out what do with the multibillion-dollar program without crushing a significant sector of the U.S. economy — and while         fending off sharp criticism from congressional Republicans and the oil industry.
The leasing ban is only temporary, although officials have declined to say how long it will last. And it’s unclear how much legal authority the government has to stop drilling on about 23 million acres (9 million hectares) previously leased to energy companies."
"The administration postponed lease sales in the Gulf of Mexico and in Wyoming, Colorado, Montana and Utah. Biden earlier had suspended leasing in Alaska's Arctic National Wildlife Refuge."
"A ban on new leases means drilling would fade out as existing ones expire. It would be a heavy blow for western and Gulf Coast states that heavily depend on oil and gas revenue to pay for schools, roads and other services."
https://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/explainer-biden-halting-federal-oil-gas-sales-76631021


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2022)

Today's prices at the pumps here in the UK... remember this is per litre not per gallon


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 18, 2022)

Oil prices should come down even more now that it is imminent that Iranian oil and possibly Venezuelan oil may be back on the market. USA no longer think that oil coming from those two countries is BAD oil.  This would help offset sanctioned Russia oil.

"Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov said Tuesday that he had “received written guarantees” from the U.S. that its demands would be met, meaning the talks will likely proceed. The nearly simultaneous release of British-Iranian dual nationals from years of Iranian detention back to the U.K. and a reported U.K. repayment of a decades-old $530 million debt to Iran have improved prospects for an agreement.      

“Deal could come together quite quickly — potentially as soon as this week,” analysts at political risk consultancy Eurasia Group wrote in a note Wednesday."

"Commodities analysts at S&P Global Platts predict that if sanctions were to be lifted on Iran immediately, it could export an additional 500,000 barrels of oil per day to markets from April to May of this year, with that figure reaching an additional 1.3 million barrels per day by the end of this year."

https://www.cnbc.com/2022/03/18/rus...lks-making-revival-of-2015-pact-imminent.html

https://www.france24.com/en/live-ne...ose-tehran-frees-captives-as-obstacles-narrow


----------



## Jules (Mar 18, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Why is it that some refuse to see how the world of a global economy works?





squatting dog said:


> I'll have to go with corporate greed.


I agree with both.  It works very well for the big companies.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 20, 2022)

*Going to rake in even more for 2022!*

"Saudi Arabian oil giant Aramco reported blowout full-year earnings on Sunday, posting a more than doubling in year-on-year net profit to $110 billion.

Aramco benefitted from surging oil prices during 2021, with international benchmark Brent crude rising above $80 a barrel by the end of the year, up roughly 50% for the 12-month period. Supply shortages added to a complex slew of factors driving major uncertainty across the energy and commodity complex, even before Russia’s invasion of Ukraine."

https://www.cnbc.com/2022/03/20/sau...-more-than-doubles-on-soaring-oil-prices.html


----------

